# Finally get my RV back!!!!!!



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Tomorrow's the day.

Electrics converted, new half shaft and minor faults for the MOT corrected and passed with flying colours.

As I am living in it full time, I will be reduced to Internet cafes again for the future so a big THANK YOU to all those who kept my spirits up during the*8 looong weeks* it has taken.

Ian


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck Ian :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Ian

That is great news...........wish you all the very best on your travels!

Remember, if you ever need anything just holler!  

Best regards
Linda & James


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Well done mate and best of luck fulltiming ..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
Hopefully you have now got your pride and joy back :lol: :lol: 
Hopeing that everything is now sorted and all this pain will soon be a distant memory as you explore in it :lol: :lol: 
Good luck mate

Keith


----------

